# Submersible Heater for paludarium?



## NewToFrogs (Sep 23, 2013)

It's getting closer to winter, and I am starting to plan ahead to keep the tank warm. 
I keep starry night reed frogs, and am debating whether I need to bother with adjusting anything in my tank at all. I usually keep my house around 60-65 in the winter, and as far as I'm aware that would be approaching the lower temps for them. 
I have tons of aquarium heaters, and the tank has at least 5 gallons of water in the bottom. Would an aquarium heater be an acceptable way to heat the tank, or would it be better to just keep them at room temp?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a viv that has an aquarium heater to help keep the temp up. It works fine. A word of advice; use a heater with a remote adjustment.


----------



## Supernova26 (Oct 7, 2013)

If only 5 gallons I would use a low wattage (10-20w) titanum heater.


----------



## NewToFrogs (Sep 23, 2013)

remote adjustment sounds like a fantastic idea, I'm gonna have to look for that. I have a few cheapo heaters, but I'm actually hesitant to use them now that I realized the entire heater including the top will be submerged. I'm gonna have to find a reliable heater so I'm not worried about shocking my frogs.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

They make fully submersible heaters.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewToFrogs (Sep 23, 2013)

picked up an azoo titanium heater with a remote for adjusting the temp, great suggestion guys, I didn't even know these existed. They only came in 50w's, so I'm hoping this won't be overkill.


----------



## xfactor6699 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm glad this is on here I was wondering if it was a good idea to heat the water in a viv. What temp should I keep the water.


----------



## NewToFrogs (Sep 23, 2013)

I intend to keep my water at around 80, I'm assuming that will be roughly the temp the tank will be at with the water at 80. Heater should be arriving in a day or so, so I'll let you know what the ambient temperature is with the heater in the tank.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

The problem with aquarium heaters is they are typically cheap and prone to fail in the on position. Heats up everything and kills it. This is why people recommend keeping the wattage low, so if you have a failure there is a top end temp it can reach. Or running 2 of them under the wattage so if one fails on, the other one can turn off to compensate. 

Apparently this is common enough for lots of fish keepers to be aware of it. Just something to keep in mind.


----------

